
HDR image to LDR using edge-preserving multiscale decompositions - gprasanth
https://www.mathworks.com/help/images/ref/tonemapfarbman.html
======
speps
The source paper:
[http://www.cs.huji.ac.il/~danix/epd/](http://www.cs.huji.ac.il/~danix/epd/)

------
tempodox
As with so many mediocre tone mapping functions, `tonemapfarbman`
overemphasizes the red channel. I have seen better (without parameter
tweaking).

~~~
JustFinishedBSG
The 2018 solution would be to just train a neural network to do the color
mapping and call it a day without ever _really_ trying to solve the problem.

Hell, it would probably work insanely well.

~~~
dTal
What would you train it on, without already having an algorithm you consider
'good'?

------
PascLeRasc
Pretty cool. I was a huge Mathworks fan for years, (still am, though I think
Julia has a brighter future), and they always have great documentation.

The OS spotter in me is having a hard time identifying what's on the monitor
in the image - is that some stripped-back Windows 7 verison or XFCE?

~~~
dr_zoidberg
I'd say Win 7 without Aero.

------
amelius
Confession: I have yet to buy my first HDR capable camera...

~~~
jacobush
Aren't really all cameras HDR capable with bracketing, i.e. shooting say 3
images or more with different settings.

~~~
rocqua
They need some method for keeping the camera in the same spot, and (roughly)
pointing in the same direction.

A smartphone without a dedicated funcion probably has too much delay between
shots for HDR. Same for point-and-shoots without a tripod mount.

~~~
Jaruzel
A 'poor persons' HDR can be done with ONE good photo. Load it into a decent
photo editor, and adjust the exposure down two stops and save it, then repeat
again but up 2 stops. Now with the 3 copies, run it through a HDR generator.
Not as good as bracketing directly in the camera, but can yield acceptable
results.

~~~
CWuestefeld
No. This will give the visual effect of HDR (which many think is something to
be avoided - HDR should be a tool, not a style), but does not increase the
actual dynamic range.

~~~
sigi45
It does.

My RAW Images has a higher dynamic range than the final image shows without
any HDR feature.

You only put back what was already there and 'lost'.

~~~
CWuestefeld
That only works if you're shooting RAW. And even then all you've accomplished
was a convoluted process to achieve the _exact_ same thing you'd get in
Lightroom by adjusting the Blacks and Whites sliders, and dragging the ranges
horizontally in the histogram.

~~~
sigi45
That does not invalidate my original statement.

I would argue that the end result should look slightly different.

But you do use more of your dynamic range

